# computer desk



## opelblues (Aug 22, 2008)

hi all
well iv been at it again, wewnt down to the hardware store to get some timber to finish the tool cabnet doors, well wile iwas there i looked in the scra bin and off cuts, O goody - the amount of stuff we through away today, shot1 - shot 2, this is only some of the stuff

well iv had a coule of days off, and i thought i mite start to build my new desk for the comuter - "some of the keys on the old keyboard arent working got to get a new one or take it a qart and clean it" i got the door cut to 100mm wide lengths i will uses this as the main frame, the door was ruined by a young erson at the hardware shoq buy not drilling the hole for the handle in the right as well cutting 100mm to much of the length (the old 100 harry) qacking timber i will uses for the draws,, it looks good and its straight

the other shot are of my work bench with the tracks built in and the sqort qeaces on the side


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice find Gary but how about changing the photos. to jpg, they will be much easier for everyone to view. If you don't have a suitable programme to change them, download the small FREE one called IrfanView, it can do that and heaps more.


----------



## opelblues (Aug 22, 2008)

Sorry about the start of the thread had problems with the software that runs my wireless keyboard. Some of my letters stopped working. Well I went down to the hardware store on Saturday to buy some timber for the outer doors on my work bench, slowly fixing up my work areas after the floods in February. While I was there I had a looked in the off cut bins, heaps of timber that can be used for small storage boxes, draws and draw fronts, trim and molding peaces, two solid timber doors (fire / External) and two offcuts. One of the doors was stuffed by one of the young person in to much of a hurry to put a door lock assembly in

IN HASTE THERE IS WASTE - I think that sounds right 

1.	The lighter colored door was cut down to 35mm x 100mm * 1900mm lengths – will use this for the frame around the table top, 7 pieces

2.	Packing timber – 19mm x 120mm * 750mm used were they put the banding or strapping on the pallet of timber to hold it together for shipping, 65 pieces “good score” great for draw frames 

3.	Dark colored door will be used for a student desk ( for my daughter for Xmas) handle hole cut off, it will work out to be around 600mm x 1600mm – 35 mm, thick good size for a desk, it will need a very fine sand to bring out the grain and color in the surface.

4.	hardwood of cuts different sizes from 19 x 62 – 130mm up to 1200 in length – for the skirt and legs

5.	ply and craft wood in different sizes – 21 pieces

Back to my desk, solid timber edge and frame with a vinyl or pig skin inlay glued to a ply sheet that will fill the inside area of the top, I think I still have the tanned pig skin rolled up in the cupboard down in Gladstone unless my mum has put in the bin, It took 3 – 7.62*51mm rounds to bring it down, my knees knocked for an hour after and a new pair of shorts.

Anyway there is a recess for the keyboard; the timber tray in this area will slide out a 100mm to extend this area. Behind this will be 3 draws under the top of the desk for pens paper clips, memory zip drives, and other things.

The left hand side set of draws will house the PC case. And the right had side I have all ready made has three draws, bottom one for files. I have been wanting to make this type of desk for years.:sold:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Your 20 years woodworking experience shows through Gary.


----------



## opelblues (Aug 22, 2008)

*computer desk weekend two*

Well a weekend has gone by and I have been busy again, my plan was to be able to get the desk too the stage of a test usage, I want to do this before I sand, stain, varnish up the wood just in case the area for the key board is to narrow, the draws get in the way of the keyboard or the tray doesn’t slide out the way I would like it too.
Started with the right hand side cabinet, for i had all ready made the left hand side cabinet a couple of weeks ago, that cabinet will be used for files and storage draws. The right hand side cabinet will house the tower case. Well after a week the glue has dried and im not happy with the 45d (29-10-08_0068) corners the just didn’t finish tight, so I thought i mite insert some hard wood to finish the corners, done and it looks good well I think (29-10-08_0069). I have used a 838 Rounding bit w/ball bearing guide from Carba-tek to shape the top edge of the desk, and a 10mm straight cutter for the timber inserts. I like the grain in the keyboard shelf im not going to stain this piece, just varnish it. (29-10-08_0077).

I have included some of the photos as im going, the ply for the top is in. and im going to put it together up stairs for a week or so to see if every thing works, one because im running out of space down stairs. (29-10-08_0067).


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That's one beautiful desk Gary, I'm sure that you are very pleased with yourself.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Gary,

That's a very nice computer desk. Good job.

Ed......


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Gary, I like your computer desk very much, great job. As Harry point out your 20 years of experience is showing through.


----------



## opelblues (Aug 22, 2008)

*cloth, leather insert or veneer*

hi, well iv run in to a problem. the pig skin isnt long enough so im have to look at a different material to cover the centre of the table.
so far i have looked a vinly ($14.00l/m)1200mm wide, reproduced skin ($24.50l/m)1000mm wide the skin can be tanned to a colour or timber veneer - dont like the last one

colours iv have liked so far
red - regal - kings and queens
blue - cool and carm
green - take me back to the earth

any views greatly needed


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Great looking desk Gary!  My thoughts on color made me think of what the rest of the room looks like and what would the future bring for room coordination. I guess I would lean towards earth tones and from your choices I guess green would be the one. Some times it pays to ask someone of the opposite sex. If you live alone go for the red.


----------



## drbbob (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi Gary-- That is one great looking desk. I have been looking at different desks for some time now, and the one you built is perfect. ( also my boss said she likes it ! ) Do you make any plans or dimensions etc. or is it all in your head. 

Bob


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Bob it's a bit of an old thread (Oct 2008) Hopefully Gary is still around to respond.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Looking good, well done.


----------



## opelblues (Aug 22, 2008)

hi all,
yer i still kicking around, i do have a drawing as a sketchup file a farily good break down of the table will have a look for it. i know i put it somewhere


----------



## dbugman (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks for the photos. I'm new here and it gave me a few ideas.

Tim


----------



## opelblues (Aug 22, 2008)

*computer desk follow up*

i know this has been a long winded project, and im still not finished - work in progress - im going to try to load a sketchup file that i hav been working from and changing as i went along

well that didnt work, can somebody help me up load this file or you can see or download at the 3D warehouse. photos are in the works once i get my camera back from my daughter,


----------



## opelblues (Aug 22, 2008)

sorry, its labled as " computer desk in progress " opelblues


----------



## Chuck-grmi (May 18, 2010)

opelblues said:


> photos are in the works once i get my camera back from my daughter,


Sorry! I just had to jump in here

That comment of " I get my camera back from my daughter" just cracked me up.









Because I can really relate to that one. I love my daughters. But...

Great looking desk by the way


----------

